
Scientists decode human thoughts and emotions using MRI and computer analysis - melling
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mind-reading-scientists-decode-human-thoughts-and-emotions-using-mri-and-computer-analysis-60-minutes-2019-11-20/
======
apotatopot
Does this mean there is no such thing as free will?

